# Dallas Methodist Hospital Paramedic Program



## rwhaan (Dec 30, 2011)

Is the Dallas Methodist hospital paramedic program a good program?
I have scene posts that reccommend associate degree programs over shorter programs, but I have a BS in physical education and have taken graduate level exercise physiology, cardiac physiology, biochem classes. I just completed the EMT basic class and had no problem with the tests or the nremt test.

thanks


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 30, 2011)

rwhaan said:


> Is the Dallas Methodist hospital paramedic program a good program?
> I have scene posts that reccommend associate degree programs over shorter programs, but I have a BS in physical education and have taken graduate level exercise physiology, cardiac physiology, biochem classes. I just completed the EMT basic class and had no problem with the tests or the nremt test.
> 
> thanks



People recommend degree programs for the general education requirements, which you already have. 

What other science courses have you taken? The big ones are A&P, chem and bio which I'm guessing you have. Others will recommend other science classes as well. 

If you struggled in EMT-B with your education background I would definitely make fun you of, no offense  but you didn't so that takes care of that problem.

EMT vs. Medic classes aren't comparable. Medic goes further into the patho and physiology. More of a why something's happening not just see "xxx do yyy". Medic school isn't easy and it's time consuming but it is definitely not impossible. With study habits and time management skills from already having your BS along with graduate level classes you should have no problem.

I can't comment on the school you referenced though, sorry.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rwhaan (Dec 30, 2011)

I have taken A&P, chemistry,

thanks


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 30, 2011)

As far as non degree programs go, Methodist is solid. They are not a fly by night program, they have an established history (they have been around for 20+ years) and the instructors are good.

They have clinical sites at their main and surrounding campuses and have decent working relations with the local FDs for ride outs.

I graduated in 2003 from their program, and I currently work PRN in their BioCare EMS education department part time, so I may be a little biased. All in all, if you are looking for a certification program, I would say they are a great place to go. Their program is about slightly over 10 months, on a shift based schedule. You meet once every third day, and have Sundays off if class falls on that day. They also have a night option, which is longer, but more flexible if you are working.

For peds, they send you to Dallas Children's, which is actually where I work full time, so they even have instructors working at some of the off campus clinical sites. The peds exposure to be had a Dallas Children's is second to none, and if you are high speed, there is no shortage of people willing to help out there.

They have you wear a uniform and require that it look presentable, and most of the instructors work in the clinical setting in the hospital, so you will be doing clinical rotations with the same people who train you in the classroom. Also, since the clinicals are in the same hospital system you are attending class at, the staff is generally very helpful to the students. Dr. Simonson, the medical director, is an amazing guy, and if you are ever doing a clinical on the main campus, and he is attending in the ER, he is always willing to do some education with you. 

There are other good programs in the area, it all depends on what you are looking for. UT Southwestern has a program that is much shorter, and the primary training ground for Dallas Fire Rescue's paramedics. I do not know much about it, other than it is much shorter and I believe it is 8-5 Monday through Friday (which is why they can reduce the duration so dramatically.)

I certainly don't want to come off as sounding like a recruiter for them or anything, which is why I questioned even posting this, however I like to think I present a pretty objective opinion. If I was embarrassed about them, I wouldn't say anything. There is also no shortage of applicants for their EMS programs, so that speaks for itself.

Whether you go there or somewhere else, you are doing the right thing by trying to get opinions. There are plenty of good programs, and definitely plenty of terrible ones. Make sure you do your due diligence and don't end up in a fly by night "medic mill" that does nothing more than teach you the National Registry test and then send you off into the world with no practical knowledge.

If you have any questions, let me know. I primarily teach the AHA programs there (BLS, PALS, ACLS, etc.) but I am very well acquainted with their EMS education and may be able to help you find any other answers you are looking for.

Best of luck!


----------



## rwhaan (Dec 31, 2011)

thank you


----------

